# Bobby



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant belive Im posting this, Bobby was one of those 'people' that you just thought would go on and on forever, he was born here, the product of a mis sexing and true to form he was supposed to be a girl, I wasnt keeping any boys, but I just couldnt part with Bob, he was funny and naughty and loving and always busy. He lived alone until a few months ago when his new family Seudag and Caraid arrived and he just oozed happiness at finally having company, he didnt need me anymore . A few weeks ago I noticed he wasnt as bubbly as normal but he seemed well, just not himself, the vet said his chest sounded fine, but he was loosing weight at an alarming rate, he was a very large mouse who someone once described as a round mouse , but he was starting to look mouse shaped. When he felt cold this week I knew something was seriously wrong so I took him back to the vets and she confirmed that he was a very sick mouse. Yesterday I thought he looked a bit better so I was starting to hope for him, but this morning he was gone, he had taken himself off the heat pad so maybe he had wanted to go, I guess I'll never know that. Night night my beautiful, funny, fearless, gentle boy, there will never ever be a mouse like you, there is a little Bob shaped hole in my heart today xx

Some blurred pics of the boy who never sat still for long enough to take a decent pic.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww so sorry hun (((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))) RIP bobby


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry, I know how much your animals mean to you x R.I.P Bob


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Awww no TDM, not another! You're spending too much time in this section recently 

RIP Bobby mouse x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss
RIP Bobby, Sweet handsome boy



xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Bobby and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

May your little spirit scamper forever free little Bobby Mouse.x

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankies everyone, Ive taken till today to be able to come back to this thread, Bobby was my heart mouse and will aways be missed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry TDM, sleep tight Bobby mouse xx


----------

